# hummingbird 170



## dave k (May 24, 2011)

ok guys i am a newbie at this fish finder stuff first of all i installed my fish finder and worked great the first couple of time now i went to the lake last week and i have about 10 lines running up and down through the screen so when i got home i turned it on in the garage on sim and the lines were still there so i dunno 

next question is what does the fish look like that are on bottom like looking for perch on bottom also where do you guys run your zoom at and sensitvity also what is inverse i have it set up now on structure id thanks for the help


----------

